# Paxson brothers are keen on sports -- and on helping each other



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's not Jim and John, but Ryan and Drew, John's kids.



> Drew Paxson and his older brother, Ryan, both graduates of Lake Forest High School and Lake Bluff residents with their parents Carolyn and John Paxson, have always "been there for each other." But now Drew is taking his admiration for his brother one step further as he works hard to organize a fundraiser for Camouflage Kids, an organization which provides "support through sports" for military families.
> 
> Camouflage Kids, or Camo Kids, is an Indiana-based, non-profit organization serving military families by providing tickets to college athletic events for their children and a chance to visit the college campus and meet with coaches, athletes, and administrators. Since its inception in 2005 Camouflage Kids has donated 3,300 tickets to military families at 22 universities, such as the University of Notre Dame, DePaul University and others. Carolyn and John Paxson, executive vice president of basketball operations for the Chicago Bulls, serve on the board.


http://www.pioneerlocal.com/lakeforest/news/1687624,lake-forest-susanbrocolumn-073009-s1.article


----------

